# New Call of Duty for 2013 confirmed



## Alok (Feb 8, 2013)

Activision is currently holding a Q4 Conference Call and we are happy to report that the big publisher has listed a Call of Duty game, planned for a Q4, 2013 release. Not only that, but Activision’s CEO has officially admitted that a new Call of Duty game is currently under development. Our guess is that this new COD will be developed by Infinity Ward, given the fact that the previous COD was developed by Treyarch and there is a one-year cycle between the studios that are developing thesetitles.

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/callofduty2013-conference-call.jpgSOURCE AND DETAILS*i50.tinypic.com/nz3kab.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Now ain't that obvious.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2013)

It's MW4 afaik


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

"Call of Duty" makes me shyt bricks. BTW we all know that CoD keeps on coming every year, right? So this isn't a news, at all. Damn, Activision.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh well we never treat it as news. We all know that a new COD is going to release in 2014 also.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2013)

Not really interested in CoD anymore..


cant the activision/blizzard partnership do something about releasing blizzard games in India ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Screw Blizzard for Diablo 3 security. I can't play that game even if I want to because of my $hitty net connection which disconnects now and then.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Screw Blizzard for Diablo 3 security. I can't play that game even if I want to because of my $hitty net connection which disconnects now and then.



screw internet connection , i can still not play this game because even now it still retail for 3k here .


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

very much expected....COD series is EPIC!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> very much expected....COD series is EPIC!!!



Yeah you forgot to add the suffix. *EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah you forgot to add the suffix. *EPIC FAIL!!!*



y so...which part is failed...
COD series generate excellent profits..that's y we can see a new part every year..otherwise it would have been bankrupt like THQ


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Well gameplay is fail not the revenue.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

There is no secret that CoD gfx sucks, also there is no denying that its the largest selling game in fps gener. CoD sells.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2013)

This COD might get a new engine. Fingers crossed


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This COD might get a new engine. Fingers crossed



Yeah COD lover, you do have high hopes from every COD game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2013)

story wise, CoD feels more like an action movie than realistic.. Thats the main reason i play cod


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 8, 2013)

c'mon after COD 4 rest are graphically better than the previous ones but gameplay wise all 
are


gameranand said:


> *EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2013)

this is not good. EA did the same with NFS & MOH and almost killed both the series. MOH is dead and NFS can soon join the same ranks.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> c'mon after COD 4 rest are graphically better than the previous ones but gameplay wise all
> are



Cod 4 is closet to perfect multiplayer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2013)

exactly but the lack of dedicated servers in later CoDs means players from India are f**ked


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Cod 4 is closet to perfect multiplayer.



Depends on the choice.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> very much expected....COD series is EPIC!!!





RCuber said:


> There is no secret that CoD gfx sucks, also there is no denying that its the largest selling game in fps gener. CoD sells.





Nerevarine said:


> story wise, CoD feels more like an action movie than realistic.. Thats the main reason i play cod





vickybat said:


> This COD might get a new engine. Fingers crossed



COD lover *FOREVAH*!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> exactly but the lack of dedicated servers in later CoDs means players from India are f**ked



Like Activision cares about the minority...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> COD lover *FOREVAH*!!



no... I have only CoD4 and never even started playing it  ..so technically I have never played CoD..  you can scratch me off the list .. but the fact which I said remains true..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

play it.  else you'll miss a gem of a game.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ yea.. but first I need to get a gaming keyboard  .. CoD4 doesn't support controller OoB


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2013)

Sam said:


> this is not good. EA did the same with NFS & MOH and almost killed both the series. MOH is dead and NFS can soon join the same ranks.



EA is the best in the market for killing games ..they killed sims by making money thru expansion packs,killed nfs and almost killed everyother game


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> EA is the best in the market for killing games ..they killed sims by making money thru expansion packs,killed nfs and almost killed everyother game



how is that killing? you buy what you want, and ignore the rest, as simple as that. Yeah, they're not Valve, but at least they aren't making losses like THQ did. Except for MoH, how many AAA titles have they failed at? And are you serious about NFS? they bought back the series from crap like Undercover(one more like this, and EA would have definitely put an end to the series for a decade or something.) to quality games like Shift, Hot Pursuit, and most wanted, they probably aren't groundbreaking or innovative(and what else are you expecting from a genre like Racing games?) but they at least saved the franchise. EA is one company that stays on top of the business and gives opportunity to newer IPs. Kingdom's of Amalur last year, and how many from Activision? - none!

Its kind of got cool to hate game companies, and EA has been getting a lot of that recently, I do agree they make some bad business decisions sometimes, but its not like those decisions are being forced down to your throat. Don't like the expansions, don't buy them, or wait until there's a complete edition for a discount sale. Don't like need for speed, go back and play undercover and see what we have now. Don't like the micro transactions in Dead Space 3? just don't give a $hit about them. The customer has a choice, why is that the whiners think that EA owns the gamers something?


----------



## digitfan (Feb 8, 2013)

This call of duty will start a new story.Mw3 concludes modern warfare.This will get a new engine called IW 5.1(official). News is that it may go back to WW II settings.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> how is that killing? you buy what you want, and ignore the rest, as simple as that. Yeah, they're not Valve, but at least they aren't making losses like THQ did. Except for MoH, how many AAA titles have they failed at? And are you serious about NFS? they bought back the series from crap like Undercover(one more like this, and EA would have definitely put an end to the series for a decade or something.) to quality games like Shift, Hot Pursuit, and most wanted, they probably aren't groundbreaking or innovative(and what else are you expecting from a genre like Racing games?) but they at least saved the franchise. EA is one company that stays on top of the business and gives opportunity to newer IPs. Kingdom's of Amalur last year, and how many from Activision? - none!
> 
> Its kind of got cool to hate game companies, and EA has been getting a lot of that recently, I do agree they make some bad business decisions sometimes, but its not like those decisions are being forced down to your throat. Don't like the expansions, don't buy them, or wait until there's a complete edition for a discount sale. Don't like need for speed, go back and play undercover and see what we have now. Don't like the micro transactions in Dead Space 3? just don't give a $hit about them. The customer has a choice, why is that the whiners think that EA owns the gamers something?



I am not sure which one is responsible but they did screwed DA series and ME series. Also MOH series is going to die, they killed Pandemic Studios and some more. Its not like I have a grudge with them, but they do bad business at best. I would say that for sure.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

digitfan said:


> This call of duty will start a new story.Mw3 concludes modern warfare.This will get a new engine called IW 5.1(official). News is that it may go back to WW II settings.



That would be a great thing.. Loved COD 1.. Played it like 18 times till now..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh boy another COD fan.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

only the COD 1 thing.. After the COD 4, i kinda lost interest..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> That would be a great thing.. Loved COD 1.. Played it like 18 times till now..





Shashank Joshi said:


> only the COD 1 thing.. *After the COD 4, i kinda lost interest*..



lol.. then how would a MW4 rekindle your lost interest?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol.. then how would a MW4 rekindle your lost interest?



I guess a new Engine and a new story did that.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

well it still holds a little space in my heart..
Moreover its gonna be WW II based..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

oh, so it would be like WaW?? i thought it would be MW4..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh well WW2 based games are better than MW games for sure. At least this is the case for me.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh well WW2 based games are better than MW games for sure. At least this is the case for me.



same here..



anirbandd said:


> oh, so it would be like WaW?? i thought it would be MW4..



WaW??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ World at War.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Whatever they are making new engine or no new engine if the multiplayer is bad then it will be a just another 4 hour cod game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Whatever they are making new engine or no new engine if the multiplayer is bad then it will be a just another 4 hour cod game.



Well for me every COD is a 4 hour game.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh well WW2 based games are better than MW games for sure. At least this is the case for me.



same here..



axes2t2 said:


> Whatever they are making new engine or no new engine if the multiplayer is bad then it will be a just another 4 hour cod game.



well, if its really the last COD game, then no point making a new engine for it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am not sure which one is responsible but they did screwed DA series and ME series. Also MOH series is going to die, they killed Pandemic Studios and some more. Its not like I have a grudge with them, but they do bad business at best. I would say that for sure.



Yeah I thought the DA change was bad, but its all personal opinion, I've seen a lot of people liking the game. ME, the ending was messed up, but didn't the rest of the game live up to the previous two titles? and they added the multiplayer which proved a lot of whiners wrong and turned out to be pretty addictive.
MOH, yeah I agree, hope they learn the lesson with this, not to be so desperate to kill another game. Killed Pandemic yes, we would never know the real reasons. Also, wasn't the SOCOM developer shut down by Sony who were clearly more talented than Pandemic. Stuff like this happens all the time in business. Believe it or not, the developer of PS3's Journey ThatGameCompany was bankrupt before Journey's release, so its quite common. 
Black Box's Pro Street and Undercover performed extremely poor critically and commercially, and it obvious that the studio was going be killed, but it wasn't, EA don't have to be the bad guy all the time. They have bought more number of original titles in the last few years than any other studio, what would you say about that? Every corporate company does crap like this(Valve too, steam doesn't allow second hand sales and ban people who do that, if I pay the full price for the game and own it why shouldn't I be allowed to sell it to somebody, they just get away with it due to the respect they have from the gamers), but they don't need to get all the pointless hate.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Like I said I don't hate them, but I don't think that they are so good either.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Like I said I don't hate them, but I don't think that they are so good either.



Just saying, not every company can be Valve and have a continuous stream of money through steam to be too good for the gamers


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Just saying, not every company can be Valve and have a continuous stream of money through steam to be too good for the gamers



I hope every company could behave like CDPR.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Although I hate COD generally I did like Black Ops 2, multiple ending and customized guns FTW, make it like that and it'll be a hit.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Although I hate COD generally I did like Black Ops 2, multiple ending and customized guns FTW, make it like that and it'll be a hit.



That won't be enough to make it a hit.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> That won't be enough to make it a hit.



True make anything and it'll be hit. It always has been.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 9, 2013)

In other news the Sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Although I hate COD generally I did like Black Ops 2, multiple ending and customized guns FTW, make it like that and it'll be a hit.



true...

and the A7X gig easter egg was bada$$


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2013)

may the new COD use the Frostbite2 engine and will definitely be a hit


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> may the new COD use the Frostbite2 engine and will definitely be a hit



It'd kill the game, no 60fps=no cod.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> It'd kill the game, no 60fps=no cod.



Yeah like its living right now.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't we use to get a new COD game every year? Then I don't get why this is a news!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> It'd kill the game, no 60fps=no cod.



For me what COD lacks is gr8 gfx....and I think forstbite 2 is awesome for gr8 gfx and effects.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> For me what COD lacks is gr8 gfx....and I think forstbite 2 is awesome for gr8 gfx and effects.



Yeah but they can't use it. Its owned by DICE.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but they can't use it. Its owned by DICE.



I know...but m just saying...if they come up with a new optimized engine with gfx like Frostbite 2...then it will be awesome!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 10, 2013)

Mindless military shooting was fun....until COD arrived. Sigh! Now this genre makes me nauseate.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> Although I hate COD generally I did like Black Ops 2, multiple ending and customized guns FTW, make it like that and it'll be a hit.



+1...BO2 was better than 1...they not only introduced the customized system but also included several new types of gameplay..such as the batswing from high sky & the rope flying was new


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh come on, COD is junk, Far Crap ftw


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Dude, is this urs 
ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II 1GB | eBay

LOL.. i was strolling thru ebay and i found ur name..


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ Dude, is this urs
> ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II 1GB | eBay
> 
> LOL.. i was strolling thru ebay and i found ur name..


Oh yeah, le sexy card


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ Dude, is this urs
> ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II 1GB | eBay
> 
> LOL.. i was strolling thru ebay and i found ur name..



Yeah he purchased 580 months ago but was too lazy to update his siggy.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah he purchased 580 months ago but was too lazy to update his siggy.


Not just any 580, mine


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Well thats a nice flow of GPUs there. He got yours, you got Cilus GPU, Cilus purchased a new one.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well thats a nice flow of GPUs there. He got yours, you got Cilus GPU, Cilus purchased a new one.


Sold Cilus's first 6870, next one will be used till I move out.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't know if I'll like it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sold Cilus's first 6870, next one will be used till I move out.



Did he moved to Aboard yet ?? And where is he going ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sold Cilus's first 6870, next one will be used till I move out.



  I'm missing all these lucrative transactions...I wanted important and trusty deals just like these...god damn onshore assignment....


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Did he moved to Aboard yet ?? And where is he going ??


Not yeat, he is going to Irwindle, California.



sam_738844 said:


> I'm missing all these lucrative transactions...I wanted important and trusty deals just like these...god damn onshore assignment....


Where are you now?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ Check siggy


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Check siggy


Well, enjoy your time, not always you can get an opportunity like this


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know what u meant... you got on this same big boat not many years ago  have you ?  ASE in TCS ...true...it took 3 years for me...and i was expecting UK, hard-to-get these days


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I know what u meant... you got on this same big boat not many years ago  have you ?  ASE in TCS ...true...it took 3 years for me...and i was expecting UK, hard-to-get these days


Not even started, from this march, my target is to go abroad by 2017 at least, hoping for the best.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not even started, from this march, my target is to go abroad by 2017 at least, hoping for the best.



2017?!!  u'll gt it before Call of Duty MW6.. guarantee from Senior Associate


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 2017?!!  u'll gt it before Call of Duty MW6.. guarantee from Senior Associate


God bless you with a Lamborghini Aventador, let your words come true, I always thought it took 4-5 yrs to go abroad


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^Back in the golden days of IT ranging from 2004-2008, even a 6 months exp and a decent Support/Dev Project ( without a lady manager) would give you that, now....its a different dark picture. Anyway enough off-topic, i always liked Black Ops over regular COD MW (COD was mind-blowing no doubt...yet) but latest BO2.. i was so much diggin it..then it suddenly quickened and wrapped up the story just for the sake of end-game..! i felt like that...expected more gold from it. Black Ops 1 was a game which wore an attitude that i never will forget. It acquired a cult status in FPS....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm... this will sum it up pretty good

*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/a-year-in-a-cod-players-life.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6556092_460s.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Russian revolution and fap? Huehuehuehue


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

hmm..should have put an NSFW warning?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> hmm..should have put an NSFW warning?


Forget it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome pic cyborg.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

presently playing COD BO2.. Feels same as its predecessor, no thrills..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6556092_460s.jpg



   epic!!


----------

